# inside of the seed?



## CanadianChron (Jul 18, 2005)

uhhh im still learn with this growing so...  when i germinated the seed the inside grew so big it broke off from the seed. So now it is jus like the insides of the seed. Which part of the seed should i put facing down in the soil? the side with the white thing hanging off ? lol!!


----------



## adam420 (Jul 18, 2005)

yeah, put the white end face down in the soil.


----------



## CanadianChron (Jul 18, 2005)

alright man lol thanks again where in Ontario you from... like close to london?


----------



## adam420 (Jul 18, 2005)

no, i'm in the niagara area, u?


----------



## CanadianChron (Jul 19, 2005)

London....yeah Niagara is tight


----------



## CanadianChron (Jul 19, 2005)

hey man i have a few more questions. I was wondering when i should start using fertilizers and how much i should use? Is there a specific kind i should use?


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jul 19, 2005)

Few newbie's like this answer but it's the best advice I can give you.

Read a grow book.

No offense but it's obvious you don't know jack about cultivation.
Instead of wandering around, it would be HUGELY better to read a grow book; there are lots of 'em around, free, on-line.
I'll answer your currennt Q's
No fert's for the first 12 days
Use a full-spectrum fertilizer (avoid Miracle Grow if possible)

But if you want to grow pot, you need to read.


----------



## CanadianChron (Jul 19, 2005)

my buddy told me to use tomato food for the plant is this a good idea or what?


----------



## Columbian Connection (Jul 19, 2005)

What is wrong with Miracle Grow??


----------



## joe blow (Jul 19, 2005)

it's most likely too late to start plants outside in canada.  It will frost before they are old enough to flower, unless you plan on moving em inside come october.


----------



## joe blow (Jul 19, 2005)

The Cannabis Grow Bible by Greg Green is my favorite book.


----------

